# Berlin Open 2012



## Yes We Can! (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

the Berlin Open 2012 (Germany) is most likely going to take place on 
*• May 12th/13th 2012*.

Because the venue is not that big, the *participant limit will be 70* (including guests).
To make sure everyone has the same chance to register in time we are going to announce the date and time of the opening of the registration in advance. (At the last German competition the limit was reached after ~3 minutes.)
The competition hasn't been announced officially by the WCA yet, so it is going to take a few more days.

It'd be great to have some internationalisation at the competition. 

The events held will probably be:

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
OH
3x3 BLD
4x4 BLD
Multi BLD
FMC
Magic
Master Magic
Pyraminx
maybe an unofficial event

Competition website:
http://cube.hackvalue.de/bo12/

WCA event:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerlinOpen2012


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2012)

Ooh, awesome. Why venue did you end up with?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 11, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ooh, awesome. Why venue did you end up with?


 
Neither of the ones we had in mind back in 2010 

The venue is a room (actually two rooms) of a Youth Hostel.


----------



## Applecow (Apr 9, 2012)

Registration will open tomorrow around 15.00 (GMT +1)
cube.hackvalue.de/bo12

Edit:
Registration is now opened!


----------



## Geert (Apr 10, 2012)

Registered!


----------



## Henrik (Apr 12, 2012)

Why is Hilmar listed as citizen of Norway? Why not Iceland?


----------



## tehmaxice (Apr 20, 2012)

Ye, that is a mistake by Cornelius I believe, I would never change my citizenship to norwegian, way too hard to get NR's 

Also, I want more people to sign up for this comp, come on germans!


----------



## Applecow (May 13, 2012)

Conny 8.21 ER average
6.84 Single NR


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 13, 2012)

Applecow said:


> Conny 8.21 ER average
> 6.84 Single NR


 
wat

0.13 off old ER, congrats Conny!


----------



## Alcuber (May 13, 2012)

Applecow said:


> Conny 8.21 ER average
> 6.84 Single NR



Yay. Second in the world for average! 

Single is awesome too 

Congrats on the ERs


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 13, 2012)

Congrats Conny boy, I'm waiting for your Final @ EC 2012.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 13, 2012)

great work! so many good averages lately


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 14, 2012)

So I had to leave early and in the rush I forgot my stackmat in the bag (which also had three 2x2 cube) Did anybody see/took them? I think the bag has my name on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2012)

luisgepeto said:


> So I had to leave early and in the rush I forgot my stackmat in the bag (which also had three 2x2 cube) Did anybody see/took them? I think the bag has my name on it (Luis Becerril) Thanks in advance!


 
I'm afraid we didn't find a stackmat bag :/
Only thing we can do is send out an e-mail to all competitors asking if anyone's found it.


----------

